# More AutoX Videos



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

I've managed to get 15 Spec V videos so far, including two new ones I posted today!

Check them out, they're actually pretty cool:

http://www.specplace.com/Owners.html#Video


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

To the motorsports section you go.


----------

